# Good Thourgts Needed



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Good morning all, I got a call last night at my son who injured his foot a few months ago is going in for surgery today! It was a little sudden as we thought we were going to have it on Friday. A lot of you met my Brian at our last playdate, he was my photographer!! 
This is a fairly simple surgery on his foot, but still anesthesia is involved. 
I will be off a bit today, and possibly tonight, due to how long it takes him to settle in. 
It is strange to me that I am reaching out to hundreds of people, whom I have never met, yet I consider my friends
Laurie


----------



## Carol (Jun 18, 2007)

Hi Laurie,

I know it's scary - my daughter broke her toe over the summer and as much as I am in the OR as a surgical nurse, when it came to my daughter, I was a mess. And I both knew and worked with the surgical team! It was a side of me that they never saw before! Hang in there! Let us know how he's doing and please know that you're all in our thoughts and prayers.
Carol


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

Don't worry Laurie, he is a strong boy and he will bounce back in no time.

I know though as mothers, we never quit worrying. 

You and Brian will be in my thoughts and prayers. :hug::hug:


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

We've got you covered, Laurie.....sending thoughts and prayers your way for you and your son.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Laurie, You and Brian will be in our thoughts and prayers today. :hug:


----------



## Lola (Mar 22, 2007)

I hope all goes well for Brian. I am sure he will do fine! Take care Laurie.


----------



## Rita (Jan 1, 2007)

Laurie,

You and Brian will be in my thoughts and prayers today. Keep us posted.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Laurie, Sending positive healing safe prayers to Brian-- and to you today...Keep us posted.


----------



## anneks (Mar 13, 2007)

Sending positive thoughts your way. I am sure it will all go fine but anything involving our kids is scary!!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Thanks guys, your thoughts will get me thru this crazy morning and then surgery this afternoon. What a great group of friends!!!


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

They are always our babies, no matter how old. We will pray for your son and the hands that will touch him in his surgery. Take care of yourself and keep us posted.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Oh, Laurie :grouphug: :kiss:

I will be thinking of you both today and wishing him a speedy, painless recovery!

hugs,
Kara


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Laurie, sending healing thoughts and prayers to Brian. :hug: & :kiss: to you.


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

Laurie--We will be thinking of you and Brian today and as he heals.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Deb, you know what would really help - send that baby to my house for him!!


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

Hang in there, and let us know how it goes. I'm off to a meeting at the church, we'll say a little prayer for him this morning


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Laurie,
Good thoughts coming your way! 

Ryan


----------



## amy-ciara (Jan 5, 2008)

All our best wishes for your son. Don´t worry, I´m sure everything will be alright.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Laurie, all good wishes and prayers Brian (and you). Hope his recovery is quick and not too painful. :hug::hug:


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

Laurief said:


> Deb, you know what would really help - send that baby to my house for him!!


Oh Laurie, that is really low. Using your son's surgery, to try and get that sweet baby girl. ound:But a good one.:biggrin1:


----------



## Moko (Dec 11, 2007)

LOTS and LOTS of angels are with you and your boy...

Power prayers are in progress!

Maureen


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Thoughts, prayers, hugs and lickies coming your way from me and Tori.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

:hug:Laurie you and your family are in our thoughts and prayers!
:grouphug:*Get well soon Brian!*:grouphug:


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Laurie,
Good thoughts coming to you son and his family! Keep us posted when everything is good!

Amanda


----------



## Jan D (Mar 13, 2007)

You are in my thoughts today as well as Brian. He'll bounce back fine I'm sure...it's always unnerving when a family member has to go through a medical procedure like this.


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Laurie,

Sending good thoughts and prayers to you and Brian. Let us know how he is doing.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Laurie,
I'll keep you and Brian in my thoughts today and hope for a quick and successful surgery. 
McKenna and Sedona will be glad to come over and lick his injured foot to help it heal. They are champion foot lickers!!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Laurie,

I'll be thinking of you and Brian and sending healing vibes your way. My son had a torn achilles tendon several years ago and I was a nervous wreck when he went into the hospital for the surgery. I wanted to be there, pacing the floor. Instead I had to pace at home because he told me not to come, that he would be fine. Must be something about a grown man having his mother there that bothered him. ound:


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Laurie and Brian,
Prayers and best wishes for a speedy recovery and less stress for you Laurie. Believe me,I know stress! Hang in there....we are thinking about you:grouphug:


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Laurie, sending your son tons of healing and positive thoughts to your son. Wish him an easy, speedy and healthy recovery! 

Wish you all the best!
-Poornima


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Paige - I will try anything to get more pups to my house!! But if Deb doesnt want to Susan offered McKenna & Sedona - now what she doesnt know is that they might not leave - hehe


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Laurie, I would love to help but puppies are way to much work for someone who has had surgery, best go for McKenna & Sedona. They sound much more therapeutic. :hug:


----------



## Denise (Nov 21, 2007)

Laurie,

I keep Brian in my prayers and best wishes for a speedy recovery.

Denise


----------



## Diana (Oct 23, 2007)

Hi Laurie,

Just wanted to let you know that your family is in our thoughts today. We wish a easy surgery (maybe it's done by now? ) and fast recovery.


Here's Teddy thinking of you and sending extra kisses!


----------



## TnTWalter (May 9, 2007)

*Laurie*

praying for your son's speedy recovery.


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

I will keep your son in my prayers!!! Surgeries are never fun....but he will be in good hands!!! Please keep us posted when you can!!!! Jillee sends puppy kissess!!!


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

Laurie, I hope all went well today and your son had an uneventful surgery. Prayers for a quick recovery!


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

Laurie, I was checking in to see if there is any news on Brian. He should be in recovery by now. I hope everything went okay. I have been thinking about you both today.


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Laurie- I'll hold Brian (and you) in my thoughts and prayers. Please let us know how he's doing when you have a chance. :hug:


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Hello everyone, it is finally over and we just got home. Brian is safely tucked in his bed loaded to the hilt with pain meds!! We were in recovery a little longer than expected due to pain and nausea, but he is good. I wont sleep much tonight, as I am sure I will be checking on him most of the night, and will touch base tomorrow. Thanks for all your prayers & thoughts, I am sure that is what made this go smoothly!!

And a speacial thanks to my godbaby for his kisses - Love you Teddy!!!!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Thanks for the update Lurie, we will continue to send healing vibes to Brian for a fast recovery


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2008)

Laurie..

I am just now reading this thread...I will be praying that Brian has a very restful night and speedy recovery!!!:angel:


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Hope you get a little rest and that tomorrow is a better day.


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Try to get some rest Laurie, Hopefully Brian will start feeling better tomorrow. :hug:


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

Thinking healing vibes for Brian tonight and a good nights sleep for Laurie.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

glad to read Brian is out and doing well. When they load them up on pain meds,they at least sleep through the worst of it,as bad as that sounds. I do hope he is not in alot of pain tomorrow...poor guy.....tell him we are thinking of him....(prayers and good wishes following you):angel::hug::angel:


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Good news! Let those pain meds do what they are suppose to and hopefully the foot is back better very soon!


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

Laurie, I am so glad to hear that Brian is tucked away in his own bed. Get some sleep tonight, he will need you tomorrow. Take care of both of you.
:hug::kiss: I know it has been a long day for everyone.


----------



## arlene (Jul 28, 2007)

Sending good thoughts your way Laurie. I remember how stressed I was when my daughter had knee surger when she was 12. I'm sure everything will be fine - Tell your son he has to heel quickly - spring is just around the corner and we need our photographer in great shape.


Hugs,

Arlene, Javi, Phoebe & Otto


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

Laurie,
Just read this thread.
Glad to hear that Brian is home and on the mend.
Sending good wishes to you and healing vibes for Brian.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Thanks for the good thoughts everyone. Brian is doing great today. Last night was uneventful and the only time he was awake, were the every two hours his pain in the a** mom kept coming in to check on him :biggrin1:
He has refused Pain meds, the last ones he took were at the hospital, so I am hoping that is a good sign. We wont even get to undress the wound for 1 1/2 weeks - so he is working on his crutches today so he can go back to school tomorrow. !! I think the stress of this was more tiring than him going thru the surgery - at least he got to sleep thru it!!


----------



## Lola (Mar 22, 2007)

so glad to hear things went well!!!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2008)

Laurie,

I had to have foot surgery a few years ago and had never given crutches much thought until I had to be on them for three weeks!!! The doctor had told me that if I statred to fall to try NOT to land on my toes, but my heel. Well right about the time of my surgery
Portland had all of that record rain fall. My husband left to go help sand bag the site he managed, while I stayed home. A few hours later he called and asked me to check the crawl space to see how far the water was rising. Well, our crawl space was inside the front closet and I had to pull up on a cutout that was in the floor area. The best way I could figure out how to do this on crutches was to sit parallel to the door opening and lean to my right to pull up on the lid. Well, being the "MURPHY" I was destined to be..I fell in head first! The water was about 4 " from the top of the crawl space, so when I went in head first, I PLUNGED in! Thank God though that I had the where with all to hold onto the lid, as I used that to push myself back out! I have to say I did have thughts of drowning and having my husband come home only to find me with two legs (one in a cast) sticking straight up out of the crawl space!!ound:

Just as I came back out the phone started to ring..so I tried to quickly hobble into the kitchen to grab a towel to wipe my face when BAM I slipped and ping'd off of several cabinets coming down on the toes the doctor told me to avoid! It hurt soooo bad that I could only lie there (ALL WET) until the pain subsided! My two Aussies did come over to lick my face dry!!!

I HATE crutches!!!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Diane, that is a very funny story- now - I am sure wasnt at the time. 

I too had foot surgery last year and had a very difficult time on crutches & the first night from the hospital was so groggy, forgot and stepped onto the foot - worst pain ever felt, worse than childbirth!!! Thankfully Brian has a lot more coordination and upper strength than his Mom - so this is a "game" to him!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Laurie,

I'm so glad Brian is on the path to healing now and happier still for you that it's over and you can heave a sigh of relief.

Diane,

I laughed out loud at the visual of you with your feet sticking straight up from the crawl space. As Laurie said, I'm sure it was not funny back then.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Laurie,
I'm happy to read Brian is doing well and not taking the pain meds!That is a very good sign! :dance:YIPPEE!:dance:YIPPEE!:dance:

Diane--Funny story about your foot.....ound:


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Laurie,

I'm glad to hear he's home, healing quickly and on the mend! :kiss: I can't sleep when I have a sick or recovering child either..I have to check on them or touch their forehead every hour for a fever. lol, They get annoyed with me, but they'll remember those things when they are older and smile 

Diane..WHAT a horrific story! I have nothing to compare aside from attempting a back flip flop when I was 11 and breaking my arm...oh, and I broke my toe a few summers back..BOY, did that hurt?!?! WHO knew a toe was such an important part! Cripey! I lived in flip flops with tons of tape on my toes for a few months, lol

Kara


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Diane- Isn't it amazing that when you try so hard to prevent something from happening that it always happens? That must have been awful!

Laurie- It sounds like Brian is already on the mend. How wonderful!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Yes I did get the impression that he was getting a little annoyed with me by 1am when I came in & checked his forhead, with my lips - as I always do., and then had to touch the tips of his toes, as that is all you can see of his whole foot. By about 2am - I said to him "ok I wont come back tonight" and I didnt but when he wasnt up at 7am, I went in and checked. I started to get flashes of that singers Mom who died after plastic surgery - yikes!!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Oh I bet he worried you---but they do bounce back so quick when they are young.It seems unfair actually...it should be us capable of doing that! 

When Benjamin was a baby,I had a monitor on as loud as it would go,beside me so I could hear every single breath he took.....if I didn't I would crawl on the floor beside his crib and peek in----I did that till one night he popped up behind a bumper pad and said "hi"......I almost fainted!I bet you were the same way Laurie.....:hug:


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

yup:biggrin1:


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

It drove my husband bonkers----but I was so worried about sids.


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

I'm just as bad, if they are sick. I get up in the middle of the night, checking for breathing, fever. All I do is just freak myself out.


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Laurie, I am so happy to hear the surgery went well and that Brian is on his way to a speedy recovery!! :hug: Sending healing vibes to Brian :hug:


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Thank you for all your good wishes.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Laurie, I am sooooooo sorry I didn't see this thread until now!! I'm so behind and should have been looking out for new posts.  My thoughts are with you and Brian and I hope his recovery goes well and quickly. I would be just as concerned as you are. It's a mom thing. :biggrin1:

Nice try with Debbie's new baby though...... have to give you props for that one!! ound:

Diane, you Murph you!! Omg, I had quite the visual!! LOL You poor, poor thing...... I'm sure you must have seen those cartoon birdies flying around your head after that spill! Yikes! Glad you can smile about it now though. :biggrin1:

How old is Brian, Laurie? I might have missed that somewhere......


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Marj, I am almost embarressed to tell you how old he is, cause you will think I am nuts!! He is 17 and will be 18 in 2 1/2 weeks!! But he is my last baby and the one I am the closest to, so it is really killing me. Ask Linda, this kid is so great, he loves to spend time with us,does a lot with us, yet is very independent. She met him at our playdate & he took pictures for us, never once complained, to me at least. I will miss him terribly when he goes to college next year, although I know it is the right thing. He has been the perfect patient, not complaining about me being a nudge, but just smiles & says, I can do it!! He is doing great today, I am very proud of him and how he handling his pain today. I guess the real test will be when he goes back go school tomorrow. He didnt even complain when I said he could not drive himself, that I wanted to bring him in!! I am sure by Monday I will have to let him drive. Oh well, I am up to check on him again, will talk tomorrow.


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2008)

Laurie..

I don't know if you had trouble with swelling ..but the first day I went back to work the swelling was so bad I had to lay on my office floor to elevate my leg.
The swelling got to be so bad that I thought my leg was going to pop! As it turned out I had to take some more time off ..

I hope Brian takes it easy the first day back...


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

I'm thinking the same thing, Diane. Swelling is normal when you're up and about more so I hope that isn't too much of an issue for Brian.

Laurie, heck..... I thought you were embarrassed to admit he was 25 or something! But 17?? He's still a baby. :biggrin1: Just don't tell him that...... lol I don't blame you one bit! I'd feel the same way.

Brian sounds like a great kid. Great parenting will do that ..... good job, Mom.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Laurie,

I have no idea how I've missed this thread before!!! 
I am so glad that the surgery went well and your baby is home is recovering well. I can't believe he will be going to school tomorrow. Isn't it a bit too soon????


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Ok Laurie....with your son and my daughter-------we could be future relatives!They are the right age you know? :wink:


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Diane, thanks for the tip, I told Brian today when at school, in EVERY classroon me must have his foot up on a chair. So I hope he heeds the warning or he will be sorry tonight.

Julia, Believe it or not, he WANTS to go to school. He is in excelerated classes with labs and it is really hard for him to make up that kind of work, so he would rather be there than home being bored. And the girl attention is not too bad either - gosh when I dropped him off today, a girl came to the nurses office and is carrying his backpack to his class or him. 

Now Julie, that sounds like an interesting idea - I have seen a picture of beautiful Lacy - She might not think Brian is that cute though, hmmm maybe I should post a picture.


----------



## Lola (Mar 22, 2007)

Laurief said:


> Marj, I am almost embarressed to tell you how old he is, cause you will think I am nuts!! He is 17 and will be 18 in 2 1/2 weeks!! But he is my last baby and the one I am the closest to, so it is really killing me. Ask Linda, this kid is so great, he loves to spend time with us,does a lot with us, yet is very independent. She met him at our playdate & he took pictures for us, never once complained, to me at least. I will miss him terribly when he goes to college next year, although I know it is the right thing. He has been the perfect patient, not complaining about me being a nudge, but just smiles & says, I can do it!! He is doing great today, I am very proud of him and how he handling his pain today. I guess the real test will be when he goes back go school tomorrow. He didnt even complain when I said he could not drive himself, that I wanted to bring him in!! I am sure by Monday I will have to let him drive. Oh well, I am up to check on him again, will talk tomorrow.


I can relate. Is he your first to go to college? I think the worst time to let go is when they graduate college and pack up their things and leave the home for a job in the real world never to return again. Atleast with college, you know they are still coming home.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

No he is my last one. My Oldest is a Jr. in college now, and I love that he lives away as he is exhausting!! Brian is my baby, and we have a great relationship - he is my buddy, we cook together, hang out together. He is really unique. He will most likely be going FAR away to school - so I wont see him often, so I need to keep him close now!!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Ahh, I know how you feel, Laurie! Boys seem to get so much more independent than girls, atleast in MY family dynamics, it seems to be that way. I have a really special relationship w/ my 15 yo son, and he has had many surgeries. He is a brain child, and in accelerated classes too, and I know he'll be off to college as soon as he's done w/ high school. I think I'll have a breakdown when he leaves.  *tear* Rich will have to get me a new puppy! lol

Kara


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

You know, thats not a 1/2 bad idea~~:biggrin1: I need a new puppy when the last kid goes to college. Hmmm not sure if it would work though.


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

Laurie, I hope Brian doesn't push himself to hard today. But I am sure the pretty young lady, will help him forget about his pain, atleast while he is at school.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I am thinking I was nuts to worry about him. He has been there 5 hours so far, and he texted me to say he is fine. - Although he might not feel that way tonight, we will see.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

It is good he is at school though Laurie.....he may pay for it at the end,but he'll learn to listen to Mom!:kiss:
I'm sure the attention from the girls doesn't hurt either!:becky:


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Laurie - it looks like Brian has got it under control.


----------



## Rita (Jan 1, 2007)

Laurie.

Glad to hear Brian is doing well. I am sure he got a lot of TLC from the girls at school.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

What's the latest, Laurie? How's your "baby" doing ?


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I was curious how Brian was doing to........any updates Laurie?:ear:


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

How are things Laurie? I hope Brian is on the mend. :hug:


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

Me too Laurie, how is Brian doing?


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Thanks for asking guys - Brian is doing great!! Still on crutches, no weight on the foot until this coming Monday when all the bandages should come off and hopefully he goes into the boot/cast. He is doing good at school and has just started driving himself to school. Thanks for all being there during all my worries!!


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

:whoo::whoo: That is great news!! I am so happy to hear all is going well :whoo::whoo: :grouphug::cheer2::clap2:


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

You guys are so sweet:kiss:


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Guess I missed this thread.....glad your son is doing well!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Glad to hear that Brian is recovering well.


----------



## amy-ciara (Jan 5, 2008)

We also wish a fast onward recovery and I´m happy to hear, that he is doing well.


----------

